# Electrician license Reciprocity



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know a good site to go to see what states have reciprocity of licenses??


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

brother said:


> Does anyone know a good site to go to see what states have reciprocity of licenses??


 i looked onle about 2 yrs ago and couldnt find any definitive answers,i had to call the state that i had a project offered to me and ask them.For what its worth.. i dont think this state reciprocates with ANYBODY


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> i looked onle about 2 yrs ago and couldnt find any definitive answers,i had to call the state that i had a project offered to me and ask them.For what its worth.. *i dont think this state reciprocates with ANYBODY*



Florida's EC reciprocates with GA and NC. Florida's ER reciprocates with GA but on a limited basis, Residential 200A or less and single phase only.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php


----------



## Nickwanerka (Apr 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Florida's EC reciprocates with GA and NC. Florida's ER reciprocates with GA but on a limited basis, Residential 200A or less and single phase only.


You are right about the Florida ec it is good in north Carolina and Georgia but here is the weird thing. It is also good in california. I don't know why but it is. I had a job to wire fountains out in LA so I called them and they honored my fl ec license


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brother said:


> Does anyone know a good site to go to see what states have reciprocity of licenses??


Look here...


http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Electrician_License.htm


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nickwanerka said:


> You are right about the Florida ec it is good in north Carolina and Georgia but here is the weird thing. It is also good in california. I don't know why but it is. I had a job to wire fountains out in LA so I called them and they honored my fl ec license


I would guess that reciprocity has to do with the standards that a state has for their license. Basically if a state has very low requirements for a license then a state with higher standards does not want to reciprocate.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it mainly has to do with the fact that there is not a state jouneyman or master electrician certification. County by county. Which is why I never bothered......


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would guess that reciprocity has to do with the standards that a state has for their license. Basically if a state has very low requirements for a license then a state with higher standards does not want to reciprocate.



And that's what irks me about the area I live in. All 6 New England states have virtually identical requirements to obtain a journeyman's and contractor license, as well as continuing education, yet there is no reciprocity on licensing between all 6 states. There is some reciprocity, but it is not complete for all states.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would guess that reciprocity has to do with the standards that a state has for their license. Basically if a state has very low requirements for a license then a state with higher standards does not want to reciprocate.


I would guess that too, with a healthy dose of tit for tat legislative repayment and general political bulls**t involved as well.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Reciprocity I could care less on. The thing that ticks me off are the ones that take forever to get a test date. If I can sit for your state test -
looking at about an 85 to 92% score, and an easy pass.


----------



## Mjfleming1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Electrical Contractor Licensing Boards — Listing by State


----------



## Mjfleming1 (Apr 13, 2021)

brother said:


> Does anyone know a good site to go to see what states have reciprocity of licenses??


Electrical Contractor Licensing Boards — Listing by State


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*10-year old thread.*


----------

